# Auguri Fiammetta



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

...tanti auguri...

tanti auguri perché ieri pur dovendo fare un ulteriore piccolo intervento ero sorridente come non mai 
tanti auguri perché da marzo 2015 ad oggi il mio corpo ha deciso di collaborare pienamente e cammino come prima 
tanti auguri perché non mi preoccupa il futuro 
tanti auguri perché intorno a me vedo e percepisco tanto affetto :abbraccio:
tanti auguri perché oggi farò uno dei miei dolci preferiti 
tanti auguri perché il mio amore mi ha subito,  appena scoccata la mezzanotte, fatto gli auguri :inlove:
tanti auguri perché ho trovato medici eccezionali che regalano cure e risate 
tanti auguri perché le persone negative sono lontane da me, spazzate via dalla mia malattia e dalla mia schiettezza 
tanti auguri perché sono diventata più forte e più caparbia e meno caritatevole 
tanti auguri perché so riconoscere le persone giuste quelle che possono solo darmi ottimismo 
tanti auguri perché ho imparato ad evitare gli stupidi con una maestria incredibile 
tanti auguri perché sono impaziente di iniziare le radio e dare un ulteriore calcio in culo a mister C.
tanti auguri perché oggi riceverò regali 
tanti auguri perché anche qui su tradì ho incontrato persone speciali 
tanti auguri perché la vita è veramente bella in qualsiasi modo venga vissuta 
tanti auguri perché oggi festeggio e ne voglio altri di giorni così 
tanti auguri a me :festa: :cincin:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tanti auguri...
> 
> tanti auguri perché ieri pur dovendo fare un ulteriore piccolo intervento ero sorridente come non mai
> tanti auguri perché da marzo 2015 ad oggi il mio corpo ha deciso di collaborare pienamente e cammino come prima
> ...


Auguroni! ma bisogna aprire un 3d a parte
Non può stare nel 3d della sfiga [MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION] sposta


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

Quando si dice l'efficienza


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2016)

auguri di cuore, tanti e sentiti.
un abbraccio


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tanti auguri...
> 
> tanti auguri perché ieri pur dovendo fare un ulteriore piccolo intervento ero sorridente come non mai
> tanti auguri perché da marzo 2015 ad oggi il mio corpo ha deciso di collaborare pienamente e cammino come prima
> ...


Tanti tanti auguri e che ogni tuo desiderio si realizzi:strepitoso:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando si dice l'efficienza





Minerva ha detto:


> auguri di cuore, tanti e sentiti.
> un abbraccio





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tanti tanti auguri e che ogni tuo desiderio si realizzi:strepitoso:


Grazieeee :inlove:


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2016)

Auguri, sei una gran donna!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Auguri, sei una gran donna!


Ma grazieeeeee che bel complimento


----------



## ilnikko (25 Novembre 2016)

tanti auguri Fiamminga


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tanti auguri...
> 
> tanti auguri perché ieri pur dovendo fare un ulteriore piccolo intervento ero sorridente come non mai
> tanti auguri perché da marzo 2015 ad oggi il mio corpo ha deciso di collaborare pienamente e cammino come prima
> ...


:abbraccio:

Sei talmente solare che bisogna mettersi gli occhiali da sole per guardarti mi sa 

Ormai non ti ferma più nessuno a te. Auguri di cuore Clarabella :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Sei talmente solare che bisogna mettersi gli occhiali da sole per guardarti mi sa
> 
> ...


tesorrooooooo ma grazieeeeeee ti meriti una fetta di torta :tetteps no sbagliato dicevo torta:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2016)

Tanti tanti auguri !  Questi tipici dolcetti giapponesi simboleggiano ottima salute e longevità.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> tanti auguri Fiamminga


grazieeeee :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Tanti tanti auguri !


Ma che belloooooo :inlove: :abbraccio:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tesorrooooooo ma grazieeeeeee ti meriti una fetta di torta :tetteps no sbagliato dicevo torta:rotfl:


Ora mi tocca mangiare la torta al con l'alzabandiera...

Mò ti faccio sapere se il cioccolato può sostituire il sesso come dicono :rotfl:



Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora mi tocca mangiare la torta al con l'alzabandiera...
> 
> Mò ti faccio sapere se il cioccolato può sostituire il sesso come dicono :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sostituire non direi però l'accompagna hai presente la Nutella ? :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sostituire non direi però l'accompagna hai presente la Nutella ? :rotfl:


Secondo me si accompagnano meglio con la panna. Ma son gusti :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me si accompagnano meglio con la panna. Ma son gusti :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Buona la panna !!!!!:sorriso4:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> auguri di cuore, tanti e sentiti.
> un abbraccio


Min spero non ci siano problemi da te e per te a causa del maltempo che vedo imperversa su Liguria e Piemonte


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2016)

Auguri, grande Fiammy.

Ti leggo sempre e ti penso semprissimo.

:updue: :updue: :updue: :updue:

:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Auguri, grande Fiammy.
> 
> Ti leggo sempre e ti penso semprissimo.
> 
> ...


:bacissimo: Ma che bella che sei


----------



## Piperita (25 Novembre 2016)

Auguri Fiammetta! 
La tua positività  coinvolge anche me. Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Auguri Fiammetta!
> La tua positività  coinvolge anche me. Grazie


Grazie !!!!! :amici:


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

Ue, auguri.
Siamo vicini anche nella nascita.
:up:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2016)

*....*

...
[video=youtube;D-3fzrJfJhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-3fzrJfJhc[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ue, auguri.
> Siamo vicini anche nella nascita.
> :up:


Bello lui :inlove: quando, giorno ?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;D-3fzrJfJhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-3fzrJfJhc[/video]


grandeeeeeeeee !!!!!!! :up::rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Novembre 2016)

Non ti auguro un dono qualsiasi,
Ti auguro soltanto quello che i più non hanno.
Ti auguro tempo, per divertirti e per ridere;
se lo impiegherai bene, potrai ricavarne qualcosa.
Ti auguro tempo, per il tuo Fare e il tuo Pensare,
non solo per te stesso, ma anche per donarlo agli altri.
(Poesia Sioux) 


Ti voglio bene Fiamma. Tanto tanto.





danny ha detto:


> Ue, auguri.
> Siamo vicini anche nella nascita.
> :up:



Anch'io anch'io


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non ti auguro un dono qualsiasi,
> Ti auguro soltanto quello che i più non hanno.
> Ti auguro tempo, per divertirti e per ridere;
> se lo impiegherai bene, potrai ricavarne qualcosa.
> ...


anche io ti voglio un mondo di bene tesoro :inlove: sei speciale  

però tu e Danny almeno la data ( senza l'anno ) me la potreste dire


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tanti auguri...
> 
> tanti auguri perché ieri pur dovendo fare un ulteriore piccolo intervento ero sorridente come non mai
> tanti auguri perché da marzo 2015 ad oggi il mio corpo ha deciso di collaborare pienamente e cammino come prima
> ...


.
Auguroni  spero che a forza di abbracciarti non ti faccia sentire soffocata ma la stretta è forte quindi perdonami se sono irruento :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Auguroni  spero che a forza di abbracciarti non ti faccia sentire soffocata ma la stretta è forte quindi perdonami se sono irruento :up:


:abbraccio: ricambio con molto, molto piacere


----------



## LucyLiu (25 Novembre 2016)

tantissimi auguri di cuore Fiammetta guerriera..[emoji257] 

Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

Auguroni, bella!!!!!!

arty::kiss:     :cincin:


Novembrina anche tu! Anche se Saggitario, però.... Credo...  

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> tantissimi auguri di cuore Fiammetta guerriera..[emoji257]
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie, grazie stupenda ragazza :kiss:


marietto ha detto:


> Auguroni, bella!!!!!!
> 
> arty::kiss:     :cincin:
> 
> ...


si sagittario, :abbraccio: grazie sai che ti penso spesso


----------



## spleen (25 Novembre 2016)

Auguri lanciafiamme! .

Un abbraccio caloroso.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Auguri lanciafiamme! .
> 
> Un abbraccio caloroso.


Grazieeee a te lancio questo :bacissimo:


----------



## spleen (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazieeee a te lancio questo :bacissimo:


Saggitario, cavolo, come la mia ex, quella che mi ha .......:unhappy:   e come l'ex di mia moglie...... :unhappy:

Spero che almeno l'ascendente sia diverso.

Ma per  te faccio una eccezione....:bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Saggitario, cavolo, come la mia ex, quella che mi ha .......:unhappy:   e come l'ex di mia moglie...... :unhappy:
> 
> Spero che almeno l'ascendente sia diverso.
> 
> Ma per  te faccio una eccezione....:bacissimo:


Ascendente toro ... Mi assolvi ?


----------



## spleen (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ascendente toro ... Mi assolvi ?


Par stavolta.......


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tanti auguri...
> 
> tanti auguri perché ieri pur dovendo fare un ulteriore piccolo intervento ero sorridente come non mai
> tanti auguri perché da marzo 2015 ad oggi il mio corpo ha deciso di collaborare pienamente e cammino come prima
> ...



compagna Saggitaria! 

...che i tuoi "voglio" siano esauditi 

:abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (25 Novembre 2016)

Tanti Auguri a te, adorabile Fiamma!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> compagna Saggitaria!
> 
> ...che i tuoi "voglio" siano esauditi
> 
> :abbraccio:


belllaaaaaaaa baci,  bacioni,  baciottoli !!!! :amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Tanti Auguri a te, adorabile Fiamma!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12188


Ma che bellaaaaa... Sono uguale uguale 

ciaoooo supergirl grazie !!!!!! :inlove: :kiss:


----------



## MariLea (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che bellaaaaa... Sono uguale uguale
> 
> ciaoooo supergirl grazie !!!!!! :inlove: :kiss:


Sei uguale Sì!
Bella, incendiaria e golosona :cincin:


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Saggitario, cavolo, come la mia ex, quella che mi ha .......:unhappy:   e come l'ex di mia moglie...... :unhappy:
> 
> Spero che almeno l'ascendente sia diverso.
> 
> Ma per  te faccio una eccezione....:bacissimo:



I sagittario sarebbero traditori per definizione. Io ci ho pure l'ascendente ma sono qui in veste di tradita :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I sagittario sarebbero traditori per definizione. Io ci ho pure l'ascendente ma sono qui in veste di tradita :rotfl:


ma davveroooo ?!?! Sticazzi, mi devo mettere in pari aooooooooooo :rotfl:

orazio avvisato, mezzo salvato


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2016)

auguri


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


Ooohhhhh ma pensaaaa teeeee ... Chi lo avrebbe mai detto !!!!! Domani nevica 

Grazie !!!!! :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2016)

AUGURI!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> AUGURI!
> 
> View attachment 12189


Wooooow che figata, super Bruni :amici: :bacissimo:


----------



## Leda (26 Novembre 2016)

Tesora! Leggo solo adesso, mannaggia...

Accetteresti dei superauguri leggermente tardivi, pliiiiiiis?


:ballo::ballo::ballo::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Tesora! Leggo solo adesso, mannaggia...
> 
> Accetteresti dei superauguri leggermente tardivi, pliiiiiiis?
> 
> ...


Anche tardivi di un mese li accetterei :inlove: gracias tesora!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Bender (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tardivi di un mese li accetterei :inlove: gracias tesora!!!! :kiss:


mi aggrego anche io
auguri in ritardo
come giustificazione è un po che non passavo qui


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> mi aggrego anche io
> auguri in ritardo
> come giustificazione è un po che non passavo qui


Matti sono sempre ben accetti, grazie :inlove:


----------

